# In a very dark hole



## zirafiuke123 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, (sorry for my english)

I am 17 years old. My dp/dr experience started this year on April. I had very hard times all spring because of my anxiety. On May I experienced massive panic attack, which has changed my life. I felt dp/dr for a few weeks, but I tried not to pay attention and studied very hard while it subsided and became very mild. On June I had another panic attack, after which everything started. Since that they my dp/dr gets worse and worse. Since September I feel like in a hole. Now it is severe and chronic. It gets worse and worse gradually. I don't want to live anymore because of it. My doctor prescribed me fluoxetine 20 mg. Now I am on week 3. I just wanted to unbosom and maybe read some positive posts (PLEASE, NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS).


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

that sounds quite stressful. I'm sorry you went through all that, and it may not be over yet, but you're already working towards finding a solution that works for you, and I believe in your ability to get better! I hope the medication works for you. good luck.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Many people have experienced what you are going through now. There are many other medications besides fluoxetine that can help you. I prefer escitalopram/Lexapro and I take 35 mg per day. I have also taken Seroquel in the past and it can be helpful for insomnia and anxiety. Decide that you want to live and do what is necessary.


----------



## Raenny (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi. I started with disociative depersonalization derealization disorder at 5 yrs of age. My overstressed kindergarten teacher did not want to deal with me as i was a spirited child and not as obedient as she would have liked. I spent my first year in school in a closet like i was beingbpunished for being myself. Parents never knew. I blacked it out untill puberty when i started being attracted to the idea of relating. Lol. I was never treated for anything untill well into my twenties. My disorder was exasterbated into anxiety from expectations to severe depression throughout school. At the college level i was diagnosed with non differential schizophrenia... I chose to study psychology because i figured only i could help myself. 10 years later after pshychopharmacology i am a total supporter of meds. I started with a prozac and then after trying a few things i settled on a combination of anti depressants anti anxiety and neurotransmitter nlocjers for pain/ the stressor signals of depression and anxiety. All together prozac buspar wellbutrim and gabapentin. I have tried alot of meds and these i am on now this combo for like 5 years now has taken my life to totally different places from my dark hole. Please please please stay devoted you will get to your happy place. I do not see a therapist but i highly recomend it and if you choose talk therapy make a choice to commit for a length of time before deciding weither to stick to a therapist. I recommend 4 to 8 months and if benificial continue. Also go to your library and do your research!!! Knowing what youre facing is half the battle. Tip for researching...if u need to pace yourself set predetermined goals if you can and stick to your goals. Note: just because you get a diagnosis from a therapist doesnt state the final call on your sanity or lack there of. Re: my non differential schizophrenia... I believe thst i am what is called non residual schizophrenia it is when your psycotic symtems are no longer continueing to display schizo tendencies. I believe that what i am really facing is disociative depersonalization derealization disorder that quelled into a seperation anxiety that caused severe depression and manifested in psychotic symptoms. I am much better...my problem the reason i am here is that i want to reach a new level for myself and i struggle re lating and communicating with people because i expierience life in a different way from most people around me...so hello. I have arrived where are you friends lets relate.smiles.


----------

